# SKY Archery



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Good luck. I know you'll enjoy the kit.

I'm sure there are many reading this who wish they had your archery budget...  ha, ha.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

That is a pretty good budget! I could barely afford limbs, but man are they awesome!


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

They are not so good answering e-mails... :no:


----------



## Surfersteve (Mar 19, 2013)

I found Sandra to be very helpful and answered my email very quickly 
Also it's good sky have a dealer in the uk now 
I think I'm going to order a tr 7


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Borja1300 said:


> They are not so good answering e-mails... :no:


That isn't true, at least not in my experience. Megan usually gets back to me within 24hrs, sometimes less. They are a small shop and if you have a question, they are a phone call away. 
Isaac


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, I'm in Europe, so calling is not the best option. 20 days have past since I sent my last email and no answer recieved.

First time I sent them an email, they spend a couple of weeks to answer me too.

Anyway, I'm not angry or anything.

I've re-send my last email.

I'm sending my mails to [email protected]


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Borja1300 said:


> Well, I'm in Europe, so calling is not the best option. 20 days have past since I sent my last email and no answer recieved.
> 
> First time I sent them an email, they spend a couple of weeks to answer me too.
> 
> ...


try [email protected]


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 28, 2004)

Awesome, you will really enjoy your sky equipment. I have double carbon boo limbs and they are smooooth and whisper quiet. I'd love to find a used lefty sky riser, but used sky equipment rarely hits the classifieds.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Good luck. I know you'll enjoy the kit.
> 
> I'm sure there are many reading this who wish they had your archery budget...  ha, ha.


Yes, it's pricy...........I just tell my wife!


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

I couldn't edit my last sentence on my post but meant to say I don't mine the wait since I was told in advance. 

@Borja1300...........You're emails may be going into their junk folder. From my first contact they always responded to voicemaisl and email messages. Good luck.


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

I just received my TR-7 today along with the double carbon with bamboo limbs. I will be trying it out tomorrow morning


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

ut oh, Alan is on to Sky!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

I live only a few miles from them and made arrangements to drop by after work one evening. Great people! They knew I was a newb and that their stuff was beyond my budget, but took the time to show me some stuff and even let me fling a few arrows with a few bows. Better info for a different forum, but their wood risers and one-piece bows are works of art...almost too pretty to take outside! 

I fondled, but did not shoot a TR7. I am WAY too new at this to know a good feeling riser when I hold one, but I was impressed by the workmanship. I am a little concerned that I will have the hots to upgrade to their stuff after I progress and hand off whatever I end up with to my daughter in a year or so. Time to start saving my pennies (or should I say my twenties?)


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

barebowguy said:


> I just received my TR-7 today along with the double carbon with bamboo limbs. I will be trying it out tomorrow morning


Looking forward to a review!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Hopefully this works. 
I was interviewed for AG Pro Archery on the Sky riser as I had one at the Nationals here
http://youtube.com/watch?v=XaumQ_K-MDQ


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Marcus for the link.............


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

TR-7 Riser ordered!!


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Borja1300 said:


> TR-7 Riser ordered!!


Thanks for posting! What make of limbs will you be shooting with the riser?


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Keep on vacillating between the sky carbon boo limbs & border hex6 & i dont have to decide for a few more months - anyone got any helpful comments? Intended use is for field archery & I'm leaning slightly towards the hex's only because my geezer shoulders like a little less stress when I'm holding at anchor& there's lots been said about that let off at around 27" on the borders - any input would be appreciated - M


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I've shot both. Borders are the fastest limb available, period. The SMOKE an arrow downrange. And they seem to have zero stack at the end of your draw. It's a feeling I could just never get used to, which is one reason I shoot the SKY bamboo limbs. But for all out speed, nothing can keep up with the Borders. If you're worried about the shoulders, and need max speed for field, I think that's your choice. 

(says the SKY staff shooter...) ha, ha.

John


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

Inno ex-prime


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Thx - looks like I've got my purchase sequence planned out now - looking forward to hearing more about the sky carbon-boo though - M


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

What else do you want to know about it? I've been shooting them for over a year now.


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Thats a good question - I read your initial post about them & got thinking how consistency & smoothness seemed their strong suit, but I'm at a totally different skill level & the question really for me at my skill level is whether i would really appreciate their subtleties over say just a sky bamboo limb - all this comes about because Im most consistent with my old Hoyt pro medallist, but as I shoot outdoors year round I'm looking for a newer & similar set of limbs that im happy to take out in -20c & shoot out to 50m - thx - M


----------



## Xerxes2 (Sep 25, 2012)

Is it a lot extra for the 7000 Al?


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Xerxes2 said:


> Is it a lot extra for the 7000 Al?


PM sent...........


----------



## fingers81 (Apr 18, 2010)

How have you liked shootings this riser with the bamboo limbs gkonduris


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

I just won the National Senior Games in barebow recurve shooting a Sky TR-7 riser. I set a State record shooting a Spig Club 650 last year and broke it 50 points this year shooting a TR-7. I again broke my new State record at the National Senior games by 75 points two months later. 

The rise is set up with their new bottom weight. It's a perfect fit for me..not overpowering mass weight. It's just the right weight to offer balance and stabilization of the bow. I may change limbs around but never the riser..this baby will be with me until I can't shoot anymore.:teeth:


----------



## Ronin Conan (Jul 4, 2011)

ArtV said:


> I just won the National Senior Games in barebow recurve shooting a Sky TR-7 riser. I set a State record shooting a Spig Club 650 last year and broke it 50 points this year shooting a TR-7. I again broke my new State record at the National Senior games by 75 points two months later.
> 
> The rise is set up with their new bottom weight. It's a perfect fit for me..not overpowering mass weight. It's just the right weight to offer balance and stabilization of the bow. I may change limbs around but never the riser..this baby will be with me until I can't shoot anymore.:teeth:


Can't argue with those results - very nice shooting!


----------



## fingers81 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congratulations. How did you like the bamboo limbs?


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

fingers81 said:


> How have you liked shootings this riser with the bamboo limbs gkonduris


Sorry for the late reply but haven't been on this forum lately. I am still waiting for the riser to be completed. I hope to have the riser and bamboo limbs the end of August.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

ArtV said:


> I just won the National Senior Games in barebow recurve shooting a Sky TR-7 riser. I set a State record shooting a Spig Club 650 last year and broke it 50 points this year shooting a TR-7. I again broke my new State record at the National Senior games by 75 points two months later.
> 
> The rise is set up with their new bottom weight. It's a perfect fit for me..not overpowering mass weight. It's just the right weight to offer balance and stabilization of the bow. I may change limbs around but never the riser..this baby will be with me until I can't shoot anymore.:teeth:


Very nice shooting, congrats!!


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

There have been different things said about the responses to emails from Sky. I will say for the record that I emailed them about some custom limbs for the old sky riser on Friday and had my response the following day. Considering the time difference I consider that to be excellent and will be going ahead with the order in the near future.

Reaching for the Sky.... Not the Hoyt!


----------



## Franklin7 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,
does sky make limbs with formula style connectors or only ilf? Thanks!


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 28, 2004)

Franklin7 said:


> Hi,
> does sky make limbs with formula style connectors or only ilf? Thanks!



They used to make them, not sure if they still do. When in doubt, contact them.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

SKY no longer makes limbs that fit Formula risers.


----------



## DruFire (Jan 10, 2013)

Markliep said:


> Keep on vacillating between the sky carbon boo limbs & border hex6 & i dont have to decide for a few more months - anyone got any helpful comments? Intended use is for field archery & I'm leaning slightly towards the hex's only because my geezer shoulders like a little less stress when I'm holding at anchor& there's lots been said about that let off at around 27" on the borders - any input would be appreciated - M


While i've never shoot sky limbs, one day ill get to try them. The " let off " on the hex limbs to me is very very nice. Uukhas are very similar in this feeling although not to the same extent, which is why they have been nicknamed "baby borders" at my local range. If you know anyone that has a set, or seem them at your local range, give them a try.


limbwalker said:


> I've shot both. *Borders are the fastest limb available, period. The SMOKE an arrow downrange. And they seem to have zero stack at the end of your draw.* It's a feeling I could just never get used to, which is one reason I shoot the SKY bamboo limbs. But for all out speed, nothing can keep up with the Borders. If you're worried about the shoulders, and need max speed for field, I think that's your choice.


with the speed of hex limbs in mind, and light arrows... you can get out to 90m with alot lighter limbs. 

I hear good things about the sky limbs, either way you decide to go you will be happy.


----------

